

▁▂▃▅▂▇ in your shell - Alupis
https://github.com/holman/spark

======
ecaron
Better conversation from 3 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3237478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3237478)
(which, oddly enough, is about the last time this project was updated)

------
LordHog
I tried this and received the nice message "raised TASKING_ERROR : Failure
during activation"

------
ffwacom
Pointless shit.

